# Affordable and high quality LED light



## Harrisonj (Sep 30, 2016)

I get asked about my lights a lot!! And I have referred several other members who have also been very pleased with this light. So I figured it would be helpful to just make a thread about it to refer people to when they ask!
The brand is "Roleadro" and I get it from a seller on Amazon. The price is much lowered now.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Roleadro-A...82780&sr=8-3&keywords=led+aquarium+light+165w
This 165w led aquarium light features best cost performance, full spectrum and dimmable function with which you could adjust the light to simulating natural environment.
Also, the adoption of the branded Bridgelux chips, latest secondary lens and UL approved Fans makes it the best choice for your reef, coral or fishes.
Full spectrum: cool white, warm white, red 660nm, green 520nm, blue 460nm, purple 430nm, moomlight blue(controlled by two channels)
If anyone has anything they would like to add, please do so! 
If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask!!
Thanks guys, I hope this helps!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Where is Orange (your posted location)?

Why is the link to Amazon UK?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Not members of this forum right? Because that's your first post here...you may want to re-write some of that because it seems a lot like spam to me at first glance.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Where is Orange (your posted location)?
> 
> Why is the link to Amazon UK?


Orange a city in the UK. Was there a coupe months ago


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It does read like a spam message, but I'm trying to give the OP the benefit of the doubt. Which is why I asked those questions.

Anthony


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

It's similar to Mars Aqua. Aka Chinese black box. You can read them at RC. I'm using Mars Aqua version so far I'm liking it. But it did grow some algae on me on the first month.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

"This item does not ship to Canada"


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> "This item does not ship to Canada"


You can also find them listed on Amazon.ca $150 
I'm with Anthony is suspecting it was a spam message since that was harrisonj's one and only post


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> It does read like a spam message, but I'm trying to give the OP the benefit of the doubt. Which is why I asked those questions.
> 
> Anthony


orange you glad you gave him the benefit of the doubt....heehee


----------

